

Show HN: My first startup - SSL certificate monitoring/alerts - nopal
https://www.certician.com

======
nopal
Hey HN, I recently launched my first startup, got some feedback, added some
features and refreshed. I'm really just getting going, but I'm optimistic
about the value this service can provide. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
spooneybarger
I know of many many monitoring services that include ssl cert certificate
monitoring. why would I use your service instead of one of the services I've
used over the last few years?

That is the question I had when I hit your site that I didn't get answered
quickly... and then I became a bounce.

~~~
nopal
Perhaps I did poor research, but I didn't see many services that specialize in
SSL monitoring.

I did find a couple that were part of larger, more complex systems.

To answer your question, my service is dead simple to use, offers built-in
niceties like SMS alerts and comes at a reasonable price.

